# Porter Cable Dovetail Jig is Sturdy and Easy to Adjust.



## Moellering (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like fun. Having just got a PC router for my birthday this year, I'd love to get one of these to go with it….

hmmm…Father's Day is coming up…. ;-)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, One thing I don't have that I have kicked around buying….. Thx


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

I have the 4212 which comes with additional templates for thru dovetails and box joints. It also comes with all the bushings and bits. I really like my jig and for the money, it is well worth it. Took about two trys with initial set-up before I was cutting perfect dovetails. Just finished a seven drawer dresser and all the joints are perfect. When using baltic birch for the drawer case, I score the plywood with a utility knife before cutting thus avoiding any chip out in the plywood.


----------



## TheOldTimer (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry guys: It is the 4216 that has all the attachments and templates. I guess I had a senior moment!!


----------



## Branum (Sep 23, 2009)

I too have the 4212. The reason I bought the PC jig vs the other brands is that I saw a video from PC that showed how to use just the template and some wood as spacers to be able to make infinite length dove tails (not limited to 12"). For the life of me I can't find it now but I know it is out there.

Hey Oldey,

Can you explain the scoring with a utility knife a little more for me? I will be building many drawers this summer.


----------



## Branum (Sep 23, 2009)

For any one thinking about using this jig, having 2 routers makes your life so much easier. You set one for your pins and one for your tails. This will shorten the time it takes to cut your pins and tails by 50-75%!!


----------



## bvdon (Feb 22, 2010)

Branum… I think once you cut one board, you can then use that board as a template to score the other boards. That would be my guess


----------



## FrankyFiveAces (Nov 13, 2011)

Looking into buying a new dovetail jig and the PC is at the top of the list. I have a 1/2" and 1/4" Craftsman routers, do I need to worry about bushing? Thanks.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Franky-
You need a router that accepts a standard Porter Cable style bushing. I believe it is a 1-3/16" opening in the router. Any P.C. or Dewalt router should work. I am not sure what size opening your router has. It seems like Craftsman and Bosch use non-standard bushings, however there are often adapters available from the tool manufacturer. 
Best of Luck


----------



## FrankyFiveAces (Nov 13, 2011)

Apparently my Craftsman came with a PC style base, which will accept any type of PC bushings. Good to know. Thanks for the heads up, Pinto.


----------

